# acid reflux



## MainelyPoodles (Jan 16, 2017)

AHHH! One step forward and one step backwards with Milo....

This AM he snatched a sandwich bag of his treats and ate them ALL :at-wits-end: The baggy was where we always kept it, don't know why he all of a sudden decided to go after them now, little sneaky devil...

(he needs enzymes with all his food due to his pancreas problem) so he did had some enzymes with his breakfast. 

Anyways this evening he had a BAD attack of acid reflux, we were playing fetch and all of a sudden he started eating grass like CRAZY he couldn't get enough. He was gagging and swallowing like he wanted to throw up but never did. It lasted for maybe 5 minutes. Hes fine now and ate some more food this evening. 

Does anyone have anything they give their dogs for acid reflux? I know some people do zantac. I'm hoping this may be due to him eating so many treats without his enzymes. I added some slippery elm to his food this evening which can help. Poor little guy...he was whining while it was happening too, so sad 

Most likely this is just because he did not get enzymes and ate all the treats but I have noticed mild bits of acid reflux (at least what I think is acid reflux) occasionally. 

Thanks!
Abby&Milo


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

My vet recommended Pepcid for my dog but I believe you have to give it to them 15 to 60 minutes before a meal.

Do those treats have a lot of fat? That could set off a pancreatitis attack.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I get a canine form of Omeprazole from my vet for Poppy. She has bouts when only eating grass and vomiting seemed to help, but half a tiny tablet seems to be just as effective - and a lot easier on both of us at 3am on a cold and windy morning!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Famotidine/Pepcid was also recommended by one of our vets for our boys. For a mini at 6mo, around 9-10lbs, it was 1/4 of a 10mg tablet every 12 hours.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

not intended as a plug in but I make sauerkraut (professionally) for people - very high end - some with special herbal fermentation to address among other things digestive issues especially acid reflux. I have several doggy clients who swear by my sauerkraut and I have several friends who are dog breeders and recommend in their puppy packs to get dogs used to eating it - small amounts of sauerkraut every so often, to help especially with upset tummies. Dogs usually love the taste and can't get enough. You want raw, unpasteurized sauerkraut - it is usually refrigerated and sold in health foods stores - although supermarkets are starting to catch on too. Don't give the brine - it is tad salty - although we use the Pink Salt so that's really more of a good thing than bad. I am especially proud of several pitties - who after a horrible start in life and having been exposed to bad infections and the horrible antibiotics that came with them are now able to live a healthy life without diarrhea and itchy skin because of my krauts....


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Moni said:


> not intended as a plug in but I make sauerkraut (professionally) for people - very high end - some with special herbal fermentation to address among other things digestive issues especially acid reflux. I have several doggy clients who swear by my sauerkraut and I have several friends who are dog breeders and recommend in their puppy packs to get dogs used to eating it - small amounts of sauerkraut every so often, to help especially with upset tummies. Dogs usually love the taste and can't get enough. You want raw, unpasteurized sauerkraut - it is usually refrigerated and sold in health foods stores - although supermarkets are starting to catch on too. Don't give the brine - it is tad salty - although we use the Pink Salt so that's really more of a good thing than bad. I am especially proud of several pitties - who after a horrible start in life and having been exposed to bad infections and the horrible antibiotics that came with them are now able to live a healthy life without diarrhea and itchy skin because of my krauts....


While I am not affiliated nor my dogs I am very interested in this. Do you have a website that explains it? You can pm me in case we can't talk about it here. But I find it very interesting that kraut helps.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

@Mufar42 it is of course the probiotics in sauerkraut - but I personally think and have seen it in my clients, that there is much more to it than just probiotics or even prebiotics. SO many of my clients tell me that probiotic pills don't do anything for them - enter the sauerkraut and within a week they feel different. The cultures in sauerkraut are in their native environment - they stem from the organic cabbage and fermentation just gives them a head start compared to other microorganisms and then we pamper them into proliferation. I love what I do because it has changed so many peoples' lives for the better. I will put a link to the articles I include in my website - if that does not work I can pm you. Check out the actual articles I added at the end which are my reference points: I could include so many more... https://www.rawsuperkrauts.com/pages/health-benefits


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Mufar42, it's so easy to make sauerkraut yourself. Cheap too - you just need a clean glass jar with lid, salt and finely chopped cabbage. You can find recipes on the internet.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Milo, you little stinker! Listen to Mama and don't steal treats or your Mama will get you something called a "Scat Mat" like my Mama got me, your sister Poppy.

I like stealing "stuff" all the time and my Mama said she was sick and tired of it. So she got me a scat mat and put something interesting on it. When I jumped up to get the interesting EMPTY plastic dish the scat mat bited me on my feets and I ran really fast away to my Mama. She pretended I wasn't there for a little bit until I turned on my "pitiful eyes". Mama gaved me a hug and a smooch and said "I sure can't resist pitiful". 

I don't think I like the scat mat, so beeee goood or your Mama might get one for where your treats live. You won't like it either.

Hope your Mama got some Pepcid AC for your tummy and you feel better soon.
We had to give some to my beagle friend BoBo cuz he eats grass and sticks and stuff and gets an upset tummy. We stayed at his house for a couple of days and had to give him Pepcid. BoBo can spit a pill clear across the room when Mom pokes it waaaay down his throat. Mom says BoBo is really "talented" that way. I might have to try it too!

Feel better soon, brother Milo!

Love Poppy


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Interesting article. I never thought of any health benefits of sauerkraut . Not a big fan of it though once in awhile with a nice pork roast and mashed potatoes, lol That is probably the only time I ever eat sauerkraut . I do like cabbage though,


----------



## MainelyPoodles (Jan 16, 2017)

Moni said:


> not intended as a plug in but I make sauerkraut (professionally) for people - very high end - some with special herbal fermentation to address among other things digestive issues especially acid reflux. I have several doggy clients who swear by my sauerkraut and I have several friends who are dog breeders and recommend in their puppy packs to get dogs used to eating it - small amounts of sauerkraut every so often, to help especially with upset tummies. Dogs usually love the taste and can't get enough. You want raw, unpasteurized sauerkraut - it is usually refrigerated and sold in health foods stores - although supermarkets are starting to catch on too. Don't give the brine - it is tad salty - although we use the Pink Salt so that's really more of a good thing than bad. I am especially proud of several pitties - who after a horrible start in life and having been exposed to bad infections and the horrible antibiotics that came with them are now able to live a healthy life without diarrhea and itchy skin because of my krauts....


hmmmm interesting....I will check out the website. I know foods like that do have a lot of benefits, such as kimchi, but never have thought about giving it to dogs. Thanks for the info!

Thanks for all the replies!  Milo was perfectly fine the next day and we did a long run/walk that morning, while his poop was a bit runny hwell: he seemed to be acting fine and have a ton of energy. No other signs of acid reflux has happened again. Hopefully he learned his lesson...I also hope the acid reflux was just because of the treat incident, but it is also good to know about the pepcid

ALSO the treats I give him are lamb lung, looks like 6% fat under the ingredients, these are the only treats he gets...and obviously he LOVES them hah


----------



## MainelyPoodles (Jan 16, 2017)

Viking Queen said:


> Milo, you little stinker! Listen to Mama and don't steal treats or your Mama will get you something called a "Scat Mat" like my Mama got me, your sister Poppy.
> 
> I like stealing "stuff" all the time and my Mama said she was sick and tired of it. So she got me a scat mat and put something interesting on it. When I jumped up to get the interesting EMPTY plastic dish the scat mat bited me on my feets and I ran really fast away to my Mama. She pretended I wasn't there for a little bit until I turned on my "pitiful eyes". Mama gaved me a hug and a smooch and said "I sure can't resist pitiful".
> 
> ...


hahaha I think "stealing" stuff must run in the genes!! Milo started getting a little more nosey with the treat bag too, we should have seen it coming...hes so sneaky too, did it when by boyfriend when into the bathroom and I wasn't home...you should have seen my boyfriend on the camera, telling Milo "I am SO disappointed in you!!" :laugh:


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

MainelyPoodles said:


> hahaha I think "stealing" stuff must run in the genes!! Milo started getting a little more nosey with the treat bag too, we should have seen it coming...hes so sneaky too, did it when by boyfriend when into the bathroom and I wasn't home...you should have seen my boyfriend oni the camera, telling Milo "I am SO disappointed in you!!" :laugh:


So glad to hear that Milo is doing well.

Sneaky is also Poppy's middle name. She knows if I turn my back she can steal things. Also, if I sit in my recliner I can not see her in the kitchen......if I sit on the couch or in another chair she never tries anything because I can see her. This is what we get when we have very smart poodles!

I can only imagine that conversation with Milo and BF! Poppy would NOT be gracious enough to be embarrassed...she flaunts her naughty!


----------

